# Wax applicators?



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Guys what are you all using as your dedicated wax applicator? Looking for something which is not going to harm paint.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Why would a cheap foam applicator harm paint???


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Wo-wo apps are my go to cheap ones that are actual really good

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

A&J said:


> Why would a cheap foam applicator harm paint???


Anything can harm your paint so I'm looking for the safiest applicator.

P.S did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed or just like to quote on my comments?

In future if I ask a question just answer or don't say **** all - ****:wave:

Oh and your just a fan boy who has been on here less than me so please refrain from posting on my thread


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Anything can harm your paint so I'm looking for the safiest applicator.
> 
> P.S did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed or just like to quote on my comments?
> 
> ...


Oh boy youre such a child...OK Ill go along with this!

Dear sir, I am so sorry...I did not notice youve been here longer than me so really Im not entitled to post in your thread. I just really wanted to hear your thoughts on how a simple aplicator can harm your paint!
Perhaps with a decent enough ansnwer I might just learn something new...but I guess I wont from a genius like you who thinks foam applicators hurt paint... Jesus Fu#k

You know there was a man who once said "Guns don't kill people, people kill people, and monkeys do too (if they have a gun)"...same goes with your paint. You are the one who is doing the damage not a piece of foam.

Dont even bother replying :wave: Im done here.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, that escalated quickly.

AF foam applicators for me, the old style, not the XL ones as they don't fit my original AF wax tubs.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Well, that escalated quickly.
> 
> AF foam applicators for me, the old style, not the XL ones as they don't fit my original AF wax tubs.


Haha yep Neil. He baited one of my other posts so thought id bite.
Reasons and my actions I don't discuss on DW (No I'm not a looney or have a m

Anyway reason for my post is
- There is a lot of variety (German applicators,Waxmate ,Bouncers Wax ETC. )

There is also the cheap yellow applicators but feel these are maybe a tad rough.

Could a microfibre applicator be suitable as a nice soft material (I know these are more based towards polish)

Really looking for the safest and cleanest experience I can get. I may get a variety and do a test on my test panel


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I've just bought a couple of these to try. Haven't tried out on the car yet as only got them yesterday but they fit 100ml pots perfectly 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my go to's are either AF waxmate (originals not XL) or the Auto Perfection puck and pads, i also still have quite a few of the double skinned ones that nano pro used to do and i like them but prefer the first 2 offerings i mentioned


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll check out the auto perfection one. I'm sure I've seen it on eBay.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Peter77 said:


> I've just bought a couple of these to try. Haven't tried out on the car yet as only got them yesterday but they fit 100ml pots perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look quite good, where do you get them from?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Am guessing wax should go on the yellow side?!? 😝

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

A&J said:


> Why would a cheap foam applicator harm paint???


I'm with you on this.
A 12 for 99p foam pad won't do any more damage than a £10 pad.
But for suggestions, you can't go wrong with a Maguires foam applicator.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Foam puck + finishing spot pad. I've not found anything better, especially for waxes where a thin, even coat is really important. Stops my hands cramping up as well trying to hold on to a squishy bit of foam when waxing a vertical panel. You can also use eg a microfibre spot pad with the same puck to apply paint cleaners, etc.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Foam puck + finishing spot pad. I've not found anything better, especially for waxes where a thin, even coat is really important. Stops my hands cramping up as well trying to hold on to a squishy bit of foam when waxing a vertical panel. You can also use eg a microfibre spot pad with the same puck to apply paint cleaners, etc.


I've actually got the AF one, might try this

Any recommendations for finishing spot pads?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I tend to use a microfiber "sponge" style applicator, the ones that look like demisting pads sold in supermarkets. The microfibre seems to feel a bit better on paint to me, but I do have some cheap foam applicators for door shuts and the like.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I've actually got the AF one, might try this
> 
> Any recommendations for finishing spot pads?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


These ones from Serious Performance are good and the price is right 

EDIT: I should have said - I think the reason it works better is that the puck applies even pressure to the whole pad, whereas when you're using your fingers it's basically impossible to do so.

So, whether you're loading the pad or moving it across the paint, you have even pressure on the wax or on the paint. This seems to make it far easier to get an even, thin coat of product on the panel and I find I can make my usual half twist in the pot go a lot further. So I get a thinner coat, less dusting, use less product, easier buffing. Happy days all round


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

scratcher said:


> I'm with you on this.
> A 12 for 99p foam pad won't do any more damage than a £10 pad.
> But for suggestions, you can't go wrong with a Maguires foam applicator.


I disagree - on super soft paint, some of the cheaper "rougher" foam pads will definitely leave marring. I'm not saying that spending more necessarily means its better but you can feel the difference between certain foams for sure. Run your fingers over a 12 for 99p job and then compare that to something like a AF wax mate or the Megs one. It feels completely different and a lot smoother. To me it's like comparing a medium polishing pad to an ultra fine finishing one.

In answer to the original question I use the AF wax mate as like the grip and the softness and quality of the foam. Also find them easy to load with wax and apply an even coat.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Leebo310 said:


> I disagree - on super soft paint, some of the cheaper "rougher" foam pads will definitely leave marring. I'm not saying that spending more necessarily means its better but you can feel the difference between certain foams for sure. Run your fingers over a 12 for 99p job and then compare that to something like a AF wax mate or the Megs one. It feels completely different and a lot smoother. To me it's like comparing a medium polishing pad to an ultra fine finishing one.
> 
> In answer to the original question I use the AF wax mate as like the grip and the softness and quality of the foam. Also find them easy to load with wax and apply an even coat.


Cheap foam applicators like the 12 for £1 from China have a low PPI (Pore per square inch) which means the size of each gap within the foam is larger. This results in a much more coarse foam which will 100% cause marring and micro scratches to your paint work.

More expensive, better quality foam applicators usually have at least 90 PPI which is the benchmark figure I find. These will be much softer to the touch and cause much less, if any marring/micro scratches due to this. In this case you pay for quality, going cheap shouldn't really be an option other than to use them to dress tyres/plastic trim.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> These ones from Serious Performance are good and the price is right
> 
> EDIT: I should have said - I think the reason it works better is that the puck applies even pressure to the whole pad, whereas when you're using your fingers it's basically impossible to do so.
> 
> So, whether you're loading the pad or moving it across the paint, you have even pressure on the wax or on the paint. This seems to make it far easier to get an even, thin coat of product on the panel and I find I can make my usual half twist in the pot go a lot further. So I get a thinner coat, less dusting, use less product, easier buffing. Happy days all round


Looks like I'm placing an order for some pads then! 👍

Do you have one for each wax, or do you wash and reuse?

I for one can never completely get a used app completely clean after using on a wax

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> They look quite good, where do you get them from?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Got them off eBay. 
Called r222 deluxe wax applicators

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I use the Auto Perfection puck and pad and use a SP ultra soft applicator for areas the puck can't reach.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Looks like I'm placing an order for some pads then! 👍
> 
> Do you have one for each wax, or do you wash and reuse?
> 
> ...


I wash them out with warm water and a bit of washing up liquid, then leave to dry. Like you they never look perfectly clean but I've not had any problems.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Cheap foam applicators like the 12 for £1 from China have a low PPI (Pore per square inch) which means the size of each gap within the foam is larger. This results in a much more coarse foam which will 100% cause marring and micro scratches to your paint work.
> 
> More expensive, better quality foam applicators usually have at least 90 PPI which is the benchmark figure I find. These will be much softer to the touch and cause much less, if any marring/micro scratches due to this. In this case you pay for quality, going cheap shouldn't really be an option other than to use them to dress tyres/plastic trim.


In addition, the cheaper and coarser pads - with more open pores, will absorb more wax and inhibit your ability to spread an even layer - same principal with cheap paint brushes.

So regardless of the risk to paint - you will be using more (potentially expensive) wax than you need to


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use a few different types, I really like the wo-wo ones as you get loads in a bag but I also use a AF puck or my wax-planet puck all great at applying wax just what takes my fancy at the time. 


Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the G3 waffle applicator pads. I got one with my G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax and really liked it, so bought some more. The twin pack has a soft, black one for wax and a harder and denser, white one for polish.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...hes-buckets/farecla-g3-applicator-waffle-pads


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use the red WoWo & Autofinesse Wax mate applicators :thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

i use the blue round mf applicator as per the recommendation from john the owner of mitchell and king who kindly sent one of them out gratis with a luxury wax of his i bought they are availible from polishedbliss.co.uk a sponsor on here.
In the past i have used the farecla g3 black foam waxmate style applicator and found them excellent.
i remember reading a post on here some time ago by a member where he found the german colours tri foam applicators marred his paint whereas he found other similar ones supplied by zaino(blue and white) gtechniq red ones and other makes didnt marr the paint
hope this is some help to you
todds


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have just these to try. They feel good to me.

http://www.bilthamber.com/app-pads


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have just these to try. They feel good to me.
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/app-pads


These are the ones i use,pretty decent quality at a good price.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Brian1612 and 350chris you both seem to have a great knowledge about applicator pads, could you name some manufactureres pads that fit the criteria that you have mentioned 
many thanks
todds


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

At the moment I've used high ppi foam finger mitt applicators and the cheap yellow chinese ones. I agree with Brian1962 and 350Chris.

I had problems to apply a thin even layer with the cheap ones and I felt that I was using more wax than needed. In addition, the pad became saturated and got my hand waxed as well, making it more difficult.

With the high ppi foam finger mitt I was able to apply a thin layer easier without getting my hand dirty, but still have to work on my technique. Very useful on intricate areas, but wasn't able to cover as much area as the cheap ones. Will look into the steelghost technique.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

There was a recent post on here about applicators and this was my response.



cargainz said:


> Foam pads such as the one's that came free with DSW but you can buy them separately. These are really handy when applying a paste wax such as DSW and you want it to go on thinly. Anyone having difficulty in the application of a paste wax needs to consider foam over M pad and a spritz of water or QD on the foam to assist application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am using the original AF waxmate, not the Xl, they fit the pre facelift containers perfectly and also those of Obsession if you are using the 200ml jar. 
But the Adam's Hex Grip applicators are really nice to use so where possible I will be using them, a little more costly but nice.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Andysp said:


> These are the ones i use,pretty decent quality at a good price.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Has anybody tried Feck's wax applicators?

http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/product/fecks-handy-wax-applicators/


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

Peter77 said:


> I've just bought a couple of these to try. Haven't tried out on the car yet as only got them yesterday but they fit 100ml pots perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried a couple of these sold under the brand P21S and really liked the shape - but I'm fairly certain they marred my paint a little bit, which is soft. They had really good reviews so it must just be me.

I do like these red ones (don't know if they are available at a UK site):http://www.detailing.com/store/buff...nt-applicator-with-notched-center-4-inch.html

They are a little too large but they are very soft and easy to hold. Adam's has a smaller diameter version that they give with their wax and it's perfect.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

todds said:


> Brian1612 and 350chris you both seem to have a great knowledge about applicator pads, could you name some manufactureres pads that fit the criteria that you have mentioned
> many thanks
> todds


Auto perfection foam applicators are good. Auto finesse foam applicator also. It is more about buying and feeling them for yourself to know if they are quality or not. With regards to applicators price usually does represent quality.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I use these from Codeclean. I have one pad I use for applying polish and one I use for applying waxes. The pads use velcro to stick to the puck which fits nicely in your hand. 
https://www.codeclean.co.uk/Polish-Applicator-Set


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I use DJ finger pads , used them for years , nothing else .


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone tried the Screwfix/hilka puck n pads?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

By far the best I've used are the G3 waffles applicators, so soft and a great size.

Sometimes you even get 2 in pack from halfords..... 

Avoid ones with a seam like the plague, ones that spring to mind are the Meguiars and Wowo ones


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

I like to use the shinemate handi grip with a black pad or the dodojuice supernatural finger mitts. Mostly because I don't like the cramped up hands as steelghost described before. I also find that the hard edge of some of the yellow flat pads tend to cause marring on my Nissan (as does looking at it..).


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

rallye666 said:


> By far the best I've used are the G3 waffles applicators, so soft and a great size.
> 
> Sometimes you even get 2 in pack from halfords.....
> 
> Avoid ones with a seam like the plague, ones that spring to mind are the Meguiars and Wowo ones


That is another good point. A single foam piece is always better than two individual pieces stuck together.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Forsh said:


> Anyone tried the Screwfix/hilka puck n pads?
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r


I have them, but do not dare to use the puck, it could become detached from the pad and you may run it into the paint!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm always surprised to hear people liking the Wo-Wo's and meguiars applicators. Hollow, 2 pieces stuck together with a seam equels a bad applicator to me.

Bilt hamber: cheap, solid foam, not hollow and have no seam. I have tried numerous applicators and have a massive box full but always go back to Bilt Hamber


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried Sonax´s Super Soft Sponge Applicator pads? are they any good ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Rotiform said:


> Has anyone tried Sonax´s Super Soft Sponge Applicator pads? are they any good ?


Yes, these are very nice; good quality reasonable price

The only ones I rate are these, GTechniq Velvet pads, original Megs foam, and Bilt Hamber; everything else is disposable for me.

I also use the cheapest MF applicator pads with a pocket for cleaning wheels and applying tyre dressing; after 2-3 uses they go in the bin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> I'm always surprised to hear people liking the Wo-Wo's and meguiars applicators. Hollow, 2 pieces stuck together with a seam equels a bad applicator to me.
> 
> Bilt hamber: cheap, solid foam, not hollow and have no seam. I have tried numerous applicators and have a massive box full but always go back to Bilt Hamber


I thought the same as you when I first used them. The WO-WO applicators just aren't dense enough. They are soft but I found when using them my fingers were actually wearing into the foam and almost going straight through them.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> I'm always surprised to hear people liking the Wo-Wo's and meguiars applicators. Hollow, 2 pieces stuck together with a seam equels a bad applicator to me.
> 
> Bilt hamber: cheap, solid foam, not hollow and have no seam. I have tried numerous applicators and have a massive box full but always go back to Bilt Hamber


I just find the BH ones way to small
Waxpack do a good UFO applicator but I prefer Autoperfection puck or G3 waffle. Will be looking at feck's applicators later


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Considering this thread started in a bad way which maybe I jumped the Gun and apologies to A&J.
I actually think this has opened up the eyes of many and I have definetly learnt something


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Any recommendations for applicators that are ideal to use with panel pots 30/50ml pots??
I have wowo and a meguairs applicator.. tbh the wowo does seem a bit soft but I think the meguairs one is quite good and can be used easily with small pots..


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Kam09 said:


> Any recommendations for applicators that are ideal to use with sample wax pots 30/50ml pots??
> 
> I have wowo and a meguairs applicator.. tbh the wowo does seem a bit soft but I think the meguairs one is quite good and can be used easily with small pots..


Have a look at the ODK wax applicators mate.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

steve_07 said:


> Have a look at the ODK wax applicators mate.


Dodo juice finger applicators

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry that reply was for Kam09

Gonz.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> I thought the same as you when I first used them. The WO-WO applicators just aren't dense enough. They are soft but I found when using them my fingers were actually wearing into the foam and almost going straight through them.


I just have this real hate for 2 piece applicators. If you grip the 2 sides between your fingers and pull apart and it open's up then I wont use it.



ah234 said:


> I just find the BH ones way to small
> Waxpack do a good UFO applicator but I prefer Autoperfection puck or G3 waffle. Will be looking at feck's applicators later


Ya I agree, the UFO applicators are the best from the likes of CG and BF but they are more expensive. I have the WaxPack applicators in my trolly ready to buy as they do look similar to the BF applicator but at a better price.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The good thing about two sided applicators, is that you can cut the bottom off and then you have a finger pocket for a (very) thin applicator. Nice enough for interior dressings and vents etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

